# string for moss?



## default (May 28, 2011)

anyone recommend anything good to tie down moss with? i hate fishing line so any advise would be great.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

It gets very frustrating, but Ide like to think I've gotten better


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Dman said:


> It gets very frustrating, but Ide like to think I've gotten better


oh its horrible.. im pretty good at tying down moss with just plain ole fishing line, but it looks so... ucky... too much of a distraction and the knots stand out way too much. i hate knowing i can "sorta" see it... was thinking if i use like "riccia line" or some sort of thin green thread, but not sure which ones are safe and good.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Hmm Ide think most fishing line would be ok really, and how do you wrap it that it stands out so much, I just get fishing line and tie a knot, then get your plant and tear or cut little peices off and ether prop the peice up or get someone to hold, and wrap and add peices in where you want, when your done, thred it threw a bunch of threads and stick gently in the tank and after when it starts to grow good pull the thred you fished down and remove the fishing line  I find this way I can tie a few befor having to walk away and do something else lol


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

just use cotton thread like the ones you use to sew your clothes, been using them for years now. Once the moss grows you can't see them at all, I use black.


----------



## shrimp101 (Mar 13, 2012)

Does anyone here know where I can get the stainless steel mesh in the Mississauga Brampton area to put mosses on.?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

+1 for cotton thread. You can choose a colour to match the wood or rock or whatever you're tying it to. Much easier to knot than fishing line, and also invisible against the wood/rock.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Any cotton? Like if I get it from Walmart it'll be ok?
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> Any cotton? Like if I get it from Walmart it'll be ok?
> Thanks for the input!


Yes, that will do just fine.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

I use Cotton Thread as well... typically black... if you like you could also get a green tint that can potentially match the colour of your moss


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

awesome, thanks everyone.
however wont the thread ever rot? or break off after time?
gonna get some asap!


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

default said:


> awesome, thanks everyone.
> however wont the thread ever rot? or break off after time?
> gonna get some asap!


The thread eventually rots and disintegrates, but therein lies the beauty of cotton thread. By the time it disintegrates, your moss will be well anchored on its own.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Darkblade48 said:


> The thread eventually rots and disintegrates, but therein lies the beauty of cotton thread. By the time it disintegrates, your moss will be well anchored on its own.


sounds great. cheers!


----------



## Peter_biz (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi,

Check out braided fishing line. You can get it at Can. Tire or possibly Walmart.
It's green coloured, doesn't rot and pretty much disappears next to green moss.

This is what I use:
http://img.pecheur.com/tresse-berkley-fireline-braid-z-316-31608.jpg


Peter


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you want a thread that won't rot.. which cotton will given time, as has been said, you can simply get polyester thread instead. Fwiw, I'd go with a good name brand like Guterman rather than the cheap stuff at Walmart because it's much smoother and easier to handle and tie knots in than the cheap stuff, which is fuzzy and has a nasty habit of tangling and breaking. Polyester thread comes in a ton of colours and you can get a green that will pretty much match your moss or whatever you like, and it won't rot for a really, really long time, possibly never. But it can be cut off by slicing through it on the underside anytime you need to remove it. Any sewing supply store, such as Fabricland, will have Gutermans thread.

You may also see Coats and Clarke brand Koban thread.. it is a blend of polyester and cotton, and I would not use it for this purpose.. as it is essentially a thin polyester thread with a cotton overwrap. Great for sewing, but not for moss tying. The cotton layer will rot, like regular cotton, but it will leave the thin polyester core exposed and that might well break before you want it to because it's so thin.


----------

